# 1964 GTO Factory Power Seats



## JeffC (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking for help troubleshooting original 1964 GTO power seats. Coils are not engaging to move the seat.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have had bad solenoid windings in my power tracks I have repaired
so you have power to the green and blue ? but the solenoid isnt kicking
the gears in the transmisiion to turn the cables ??


----------



## JeffC (Sep 29, 2021)

That is 100% correct I have power to them but they’re not engaging. If I put my meter on the homes and read from one end of the coil to ground it reads 4.5. Seems like it would are you somewhere in the 50 Homes in the coil


----------



## 64GTOAl (7 mo ago)

JeffC said:


> That is 100% correct I have power to them but they’re not engaging. If I put my meter on the homes and read from one end of the coil to ground it reads 4.5. Seems like it would are you somewhere in the 50 Homes in the coil


Have you tried cleaning the transmission? Oftentimes, the transmission gets stuck with old grease impeding movement.


----------



## JeffC (Sep 29, 2021)

64GTOAl said:


> Have you tried cleaning the transmission? Oftentimes, the transmission gets stuck with old grease impeding movement.


Yes I have cleaned that all out and put new white lithium grease in. I guess what I don’t understand thinking about it more is how the coils can actually pick or engage however you want to say it because the parts on it are aluminum and I would think they should be steel for the magnetic field to suck them up and engage it. I don’t know how familiar you are with this set up and maybe it was put together wrong when I got it. I had the car for 35 years before I started on it and the track was rusted so I’m assuming they kept trying to engage the motor to get it to move and it was rusted together so it finally burnt up the coil now I don’t know if they tore it apart and tried to fix it back then. If you know how these work and have pictures or can call me I would very much appreciate it. My number is 314-616-5092. Thank you in advance either way


----------



## 64GTOAl (7 mo ago)

JeffC said:


> Yes I have cleaned that all out and put new white lithium grease in. I guess what I don’t understand thinking about it more is how the coils can actually pick or engage however you want to say it because the parts on it are aluminum and I would think they should be steel for the magnetic field to suck them up and engage it. I don’t know how familiar you are with this set up and maybe it was put together wrong when I got it. I had the car for 35 years before I started on it and the track was rusted so I’m assuming they kept trying to engage the motor to get it to move and it was rusted together so it finally burnt up the coil now I don’t know if they tore it apart and tried to fix it back then. If you know how these work and have pictures or can call me I would very much appreciate it. My number is 314-616-5092. Thank you in advance either way


Hi Jeff, 

I recently bought a 64/65 A body power seat system on Ebay and got it working by just cleaning the transmission (the motor and switch worked fine when I received it). My understanding is that the coils generally don't burn up in the transmission. Does the motor turn when you apply current? If the motor works, then I would suspect the relay may be at fault if you've already cleaned the transmission. I'm happy to call you tomorrow morning, if that works?


----------



## 64GTOAl (7 mo ago)

64GTOAl said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I recently bought a 64/65 A body power seat system on Ebay and got it working by just cleaning the transmission (the motor and switch worked fine when I received it). My understanding is that the coils generally don't burn up in the transmission. Does the motor turn when you apply current? If the motor works, then I would suspect the relay may be at fault if you've already cleaned the transmission. I'm happy to call you tomorrow morning, if that works?


Hi Jeff, 

Have you been able to test the motor with 12 volt current; does it spin when you turn the switch or apply current to the leads? 

Al


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Troubleshooting guide in the Fisher Body manual


----------



## 64GTOAl (7 mo ago)

64GTOAl said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Have you been able to test the motor with 12 volt current; does it spin when you turn the switch or apply current to the leads?
> 
> Al


----------



## 64GTOAl (7 mo ago)




----------



## 64GTOAl (7 mo ago)




----------

